# ERA...anyone had one???



## jennyH1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi all,

To make a veeeeery long story short our consultant has recommended an ERA test after many own egg failed transfers and 2 donor egg cycles with 4 emby transfers that just resulted in one early miscarriage. Despite that fact I did get pregnant once ..my consultant feels it is really worth trying the ERA just to make sure we are transferring at the right time. He is not one for tests and we've often asked to have various tests in the past where he has said...no way that will cost you more money and make zero difference. He's very straight and we are definitely going to follow his advice.

My question is my TSH levels are currently up and my thyroid is underactive. I'm on meds to rectify this and my endocrinologist reckons it should take 2/3 months to stabilise. I'm just wondering if it is ok to do the ERA on my next period when my TSH is up or would this effect the result?

Sorry I know it's a tricky question but just hoping someone who's had the ERA might know.

Thanks a mil!!


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Where can you get it here?

I know many ladies who’ve had it and subsequent success. I suspect I need the same.


----------

